# Suggestions please



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Here is a big soft pine bowl in the process with some nice grain
what would be the best finish to put on to bring it out before the final salad bowl finish?


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Oops, I lost the pic. I'll try again


----------

